# How are your plans ?



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Never though i would stop working and retire,now only 3 months away

Got my last son out of the house on Janauary 15 2017,,i leased a two apt for one year with all utilitys included for 885 a month so after the year he is on his own

So are you ,,, to be in that special place in your life soon ?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats 1980. You're getting there.

We hope to reach semi-retirement at age 50. Still many years away but the plan is coming along. 

The last few days off work have been great...something to look forward to and work towards - more value from our most precious commodity - time!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> Congrats 1980. You're getting there.
> 
> We hope to reach semi-retirement at age 50. Still many years away but the plan is coming along.
> 
> The last few days off work have been great...something to look forward to and work towards - more value from our most precious commodity - time!


When i was younger i was thinking that i would need a lot of cash,,,wrong,,just buy some good investments and keep buying,,,when all children are on there own,,,you still pay but now it is easy,,my first house was 69k in ontario,,never did think that i would be able to pay for it,raise a family ,,just keep trying and it worked out,,,


You will also have way more than you need,,,,keep the health is the most important and cash also helps to lower stress


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Health is indeed the most important thing!


----------

